# allroad 2 piece wheels (removable face)



## flushb5 (Jun 7, 2010)

Does anyone have pictures of these unbolted? Thinking about picking up a set for my a4. Just wondering what they look like apart.










Also, anyone seen these on a b5? curious how they sit with the 25mm offset.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Royal PITA to clean. I HATE mine! :thumbdown:


----------



## flushb5 (Jun 7, 2010)

have you ever taken them apart?


----------



## flushb5 (Jun 7, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

IIRC the bolts are for show and they dont come apart. Could be wrong though


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

not my car, not my picture, but here you go: 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah, that looks like sh!t! Guess I won't be taking my faces off anytime soon:sly:


----------

